# Canon 350D Drivers



## running_with_scissors (Oct 4, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find the MAC drivers for the Canon 350D?


----------



## DennyCrane (Oct 4, 2009)

Canon EOS Digital Rebel Xt

Select OS, choose OS X


----------



## running_with_scissors (Oct 4, 2009)

DennyCrane said:


> Canon EOS Digital Rebel Xt
> 
> Select OS, choose OS X



Then what? Everything listed there is an updater? What do I need to get the photos off my camera? I don't have a card reader so I have transfer straight off the camera.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 5, 2009)

As it states on the Canon page, no driver is needed. Apple operating systems typically do not need add-on drivers for simple things like cameras connected via USB cables. 

Have you actually tried hooking the camera up to a Macintosh using a USB cable? You should be able to do that without loading any additional software, at least according to Canon's very own page.

One thing to note: almost always in a camera's menu system,there is a choice the user makes, in which the decision is to connect the camera for either downloading, or for capturing images and recording those images directly to the hard disk drive of the computer. You want to set that USB mass storage option to "Download" on some cameras. On my little REBEL XT, the correct setting is found under the "Wrench and Hammer 2" set up menu, under "Connection", where the choices are Print/Printer and PC Connection--you'd want to select PC Connection,and then when the camera is turned on, and then hooked up to the Mac, the camera should come up and be recognized immediately on the desktop. Then, simply double-click on the camera's icon to open it, and then go into the folder and drag and drop the files directly to a folder on your Mac's hard drive.


----------



## running_with_scissors (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Darrel. I never did get the camera to show up on the desktop, but it was detected under iPhoto so I just imported using iPhoto. I'm still getting used to the whole Apple thing, but I'm definitely loving it.


----------



## syphlix (Oct 5, 2009)

apple has an "image capture" app also if you decide you don't want iphoto to do it


----------



## running_with_scissors (Oct 5, 2009)

syphlix said:


> apple has an "image capture" app also if you decide you don't want iphoto to do it


Thanks for the help!


----------

